# سلسلة ( ثلاثة ايام من الشبع الروحى ! )



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلسلة ( ثلاثة ايام من الشبع الروحى ! ) 







سندرس فى هذه السلسلة و على مدار ثلاثة ايام دعوة رائعة للدخول الى الملكوت من خلال قرات الكنيسة الروحية بحيث يأخذنا الروح القدس فى رحلة ثلاثة ايام لندرك هذه الجملة .. 

محبة الله الاب و نعمة الابن الوحيد و شركة و موهبة و عطية الروح القدس تكون معكم .. 

فى اليوم الاول سنلقى الضواء على ( محبة الله الاب )
فى اليوم الثانى سنلقى الضواء على ( نعمة الابن الوحيد )
فى اليوم الثالث سنخرج ب ( شركة و موهبة و عطية الروح القدس )

حسب أيمانى الشخصى فى هذه الثلاثة ايام القادمة .. !!

من خلال التأمل فى ثلاثة ايام القرأت القادمة :

اليوم 19 من شهر توت المبارك ( اليوم الثانى من عيد الصليب )
اليوم 20 من شهر توت المبارك ( اليوم الثالث من عيد الصليب )
اليوم 21 من شهر توت المبارك :

1 - التذكار الشهر لولادة الاله القديسة مريم 
2 - اشتهاد القديس كبريانوس الأسقف و القديسة يوستينه 

الرب يبارك فى حياتكم و يزيدكم اثمار فى اسمه القدوس و بركة هذه الايام المقدسة تكون معاكم و تمس قلوبكم حسب قصد الدهور الذى لربنا يسوع المسيح امين .. 

​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الاول - انجيل عشية*

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الاول - مزمور عشية







مزمور عشية .. 

المزمور الرابع و الأربعون

فاض قلبي بكلام صالح. إني أخبر الملكَ بأفعالي، لساني قلمُ كاتبٍ ماهر. إنك أبرع جمالا من بنى البشر. وقد انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك، فلذلك باركك الله إلى الدهر. تقلد سيفك على فخدك أيها القوى جلالك وجمالك. استله وانجح واملك من أجل الحق والدعة والعدل، وتهديك بالعجب يمينك. نبلك مسنونة في قلب أعداء الملك أيها الجبار، الشعوب تحتك يسقطون. 

( 6 . كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهر، قضيب الاستقامة هو قضيب ملكك . )

انظروا أيها الأريوسيون ،
واعلموا ما هو الحق ... 

يسبحه المرتل بكونه الله السرمدي ، قائلاً :

" كرسيك يا الله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد " ،
وقد أعلن عن الأمور الأخرى لكي تشاركه فيها ... 

لقد مُسح هنا ، 
لا لكي يصير إلهًا ،
إذ هو كذلك من قبل ؛ 
ولا لكي يصير ملكًا، 
لأن ملكوته أزلي ؛ 
إذ هو صورة الله ،
يُظهر الاعلان الإلهي المقدس . 

لكن لأجلنا كُتبت هذه الأمور مقدمًا .

فإن ملوك إسرائيل صاروا ملوكًا عند مسحهم ،
وهم لم يكونوا هكذا قبلاً ،
وذلك مثل داود وحزقيال ويوشيا والبقية .

أما بالنسبة للمخلص فعلى العكس هو الله ، 
الحاكم أبدًا .

قيل عنه كإنسان إنه مُسح بالروح ،
ليمنحنا نحن البشر ،
لا الرفعة والقيامة فحسب وإنما أيضًا سكنى وألفة الروح ،

ولتأكيد هذا الأمر يقول الرب نفسه بفمه في إنجيل يوحنا :

" أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم ؛
ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضًا مقدسين في الحق " (يو 17: 18، 19)
بقوله هذا أوضح أنه ليس المقدَّس بل المقدِّس ،
لا يقدسه آخر بل يتقدس بذاته! يتقدس في الحق ؛
من يقدس ذاته هو رب التقديس ،
فكيف يحدث هذا إذن ؟! 

ما الذي يعنيه سوى هكذا :

" إنني يكوني كلمة الآب ،
أبذل ذاتي ،
أصير إنسانًا ،
أتقدس فيه ،
حتى يتقدس الجميع فيّ أنا الذي هو الحق .. !!

( البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي - ( 46 ) 12 : 1 Four Discourses against the Arians )

لأنك أحببتَ البر وأبغضتَ الإثم. من أجل هذا مسحك الله إلهك بزيت البهجة أفضلَ من رفقائك. المر والميعة والسليخة طيب ثيابك. من قصور العاج التي أبهجتك. بنات الملوك في تكريمك. قامت الملكة عن يمينك، مشتملة بثوب موشى بالذهب، مزينة بأنواع كثيرة. 

اسمعي يا ابنتي وانظري وأميلي أذنك، وانسَيْ شعبك وبيت أبيك. فإن الملكَ قد اشتهى حسنك، لأنه هو ربك وله تسجدين. وله تسجد بنات صورَ بالهدايا، ويترجّى وجهَه أغنياءُ شعب الأرض. 

كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل، مشتملة بأطراف موشاة بالذهب، مزينة بأشكال كثيرة. تدخُل إلى الملك عذارى في إثرها، جميع قريباتها إليه يُقدَّمْن. يَبْلغن بفرح وابتهاج، يَدخُلن إلى هيكل الملك. ويكون لك أبناءٌ عوضا عن آبائك، تقيمهم رؤساء على سائر الأرض، ويذكرون اسمك جيلا بعد جيل.

( 17 . من أجل ذلك تعترف لك الشعوب يا الله إلى الدهر، وإلى دهر الدهور . )

هلليلويا.

تعليق :

فى مزمور عشية من يومنا الاول من سلسلة ثلاثة ايام من الشبع الروحى نجد فيه اعلان عن الابن الوحيد الجنس الذى هو حسب الصفات الاقنومية ( المحبة ) ،

فان كان الاب هو ( المحب ) فيكون الابن هو ( المحبة ) .. 

فيقول المرتل دواد بروح النبوة عن الرب يسوع انه :

( 6 . كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهر، قضيب الاستقامة هو قضيب ملكك . )

و يعلن انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد فقد تكلم عن انه ابرع جمال من بنى البشر فى اول المزمور و فى وسط المزمور قال انه هو الله الذى كرسيه قائم الى دهر الدهور و هذا ما اقتبسه القديس اثناسيوس ايضاً فى رده على الاريوسيين لاثبات الوهية الرب يسوع من المزامير .. !!

فى بحثنا عن محبة الله الاب فى مزمور عشية لهذا اليوم نجد .. 

الابن الوحيد الذى هو المحبة المبذولة ففى هذا المزمور يتكلم عن الابن بانه العريس الملك الغالب الذى يقتحم بمركبات و جيوش ..

نعم يا صديقى محبة الله الاب هو العريس الذى يقتحم قلبك بجيوش و مركبات عندما تسمح له بذلك فان كنت انت ضعيف و ان كنت لا تقدر ان تغير من ذاتك فاتركه ان يقتحم هذا القلب بقواته و مركباته و جيوشه لذيل عنه الجمود و يحول القلب الحجرى الى قلب لحمى ( حزقيال 11 : 19 ) .. 

صلى معى هذه الصلاة :

كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب الاسقامة هو قضيب ملكك يا ابا الاب أشكرك لانك ارسلت لى ابنك الوحيد الجنس ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح لتجسد و يصير مجرباً فى كل شىء مثلنا و يتألم و يصلب لاجلنا فاذا هو الاله لم يدمر اختطاف ان يكون معالاً لله تواضع و اخذ شكل العبد لاجل خلصنا ... 

نعم ايها الاب القدوس قد بذلت محبتك لاجلنا اجمعين و صيرتنا تحت نير الحب بعد ان كنا فى الظلام متروحين تحت نير العبودية فتعالى ايها الاب و اشعل فينا نار محبتك لندركها بالروح القدس و ندرك معها كل الاشياء التى لك .. 

فمن له الابن ( المحبة ) له الحياة و من ليس له الابن ( المحبة ) ليس له الحياة .. !!

تعالى علينا يا رب بمحبتك هذه التى تلهب القلب و تصيرنا أحينا و أجعلنا نعلن اننا نحبك يا ابا الاب من كل قلوبنا فى بداية يومنا الاول و نحن يا رب نسلك فى الظلمة المس قلوبنا بنار حبك لنلجأ اليك يا الهنا الصالح أسمع صوت طلباتنا لاجل أبنك القدوس يسوع المسيح و صلوات امك البتول مريم العذراء امين .. 
​*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الثانى - أنجيل عشية*

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الثانى - أنجيل عشية






( متى 16 : 21 - 26 )

 21 . من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم . 22 . فاخذه بطرس اليه و ابتدا ينتهره قائلا حاشاك يا رب لا يكون لك هذا . 23 . فالتفت و قال لبطرس اذهب عني يا شيطان انت معثرة لي لانك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس .

( 24 . حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه :
 ان اراد احد ان ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه و يحمل صليبه و يتبعني . )

معنى أنكار الذات :

إذ يحب أحد الله يبغض ذاته أي إنساننا الجسداني ...

 ففي داخلنا و في أفكارنا و قلوبنا و إرادتنا قوّة غير عادية تعمل دائمًا كل يوم و في كل لحظة لتسحبنا من الله ؛
 تقترح علينا أفكارًا و رغبات و اهتمامات و نيّات و مشاغل و كلمات ،
 و أعمال باطلة تثير فينا الشهوات و تدفعها بعنف فينا ؛
 أقصد المكر و الحسد و الطمع و الكبرياء و المجد الباطل و الكسل و العصيان و العناد و الخداع و الغضب ... !!

( الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت - My Life in Christ, v2, p. 69 )

تعليق :

ببساطة يعنى انكار الذات هو ان نصلب انسانا العتيق و نترك عنا اعمال الجسد و نهتم بما للروح .. 

بنكـار هذا الذات يظهر المسيح فينا بقوة ووقتها نصير مستعدين لحمل الصليب معه الذى هو ( شركة الامه ! ) و نصير مؤهلين للشركة ليس فقط شركة الامه و لكن ايضاً شركة الثالوث القدوس التى بها نحصل على ميراث المجد .. !!

هل هذا لزم للكل ؟؟!

( يجب القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم  - In Matt. hom 55 )

 أن السيّد المسيح بهذا قد وبّخ القدّيس بطرس الذي انتهره عن حمل الصليب ، 
كأنه يقول لبطرس : 

أنت تنتهرني لأني أريد أن أتألّم ، 
لكنّني أخبرك بأنه ليس فقط من الخطأ أن تمنعني عن الآلام ، 
وإنما أقول لك أنك لن تقدر أن تخلُص ما لم تمُت أنت أيضًا .. !!


 25 . فان من اراد ان يخلص نفسه يهلكها و من يهلك نفسه من اجلي يجدها . 26 . لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه ..

و المجد لله دائماً

تعليق :

فى انجيل عشيتنا فى اليوم الاول من هذا الشبع الروحى نجده يتكلم عن انكار الذات و حمل الصليب و التباعية .. 

بدأية اى حياة روحية يجب ان تبدأ بنكار الذات .. !!

كما وضحنا فى وسط الانجيل ان انكار الذات هو انكار الجسدانيات من شهوة و خطية و كل ما يخص الجسد .. 

لانه مجد المحبة ان تبذل ذاتها .. !!

و هذا هو محورنا فى هذا اليوم ( محبة الله الاب ) فأن نظرنا الى حب الله الاب فلا يوسعنا الى ان نترك ذواتنا عند باب قلب الله الاب لكى نتمكن بدم المسيح ان ندخل الى قدس الاقداس الذى هو قلب الاب الذى يبذل المحبة .. 

وُلد ( الابن الوحيد ) من الله بطريقة خاصة به وحده ،
من رحم قلبه الذاتي ، 
هذا الذي يشهد له الآب نفسه :
 " فاضى قلبي كلمتي الأسمى "

( العلامة ترتليان - عن تفسير المزمور ال 45 ابونا تادرس يعقوب لمطى )

فقد فاض قلب الاب بالحب لنا ليرجعنا الى رتبتنا الاولى فى قلبه اذ كنا مسرة فى قلبه قبل ان نخلق .. !!​*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الثالث - مزمور باكر*

*
اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الثالث - مزمور باكر






المزمور الرابع و السبعون

1 . قَصِيدَةٌ لآسَافَ.لِمَاذَا رَفَضْتَنَا يَا اَللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؟ لِمَاذَا يُدَخِّنُ غَضَبُكَ عَلَى غَنَمِ مَرْعَاكَ؟ 

( 2 . إفتديت قضيب ميراثك، جبل صهيون هذا الذى سكنت فيه " ترجمة الفطمارس " )

3 . ارْفَعْ خَطَوَاتِكَ إِلَى الْخِرَبِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. الْكُلَّ قَدْ حَطَّمَ الْعَدُوُّ فِي الْمَقْدِسِ. 4 . قَدْ زَمْجَرَ مُقَاوِمُوكَ فِي وَسَطِ مَعْهَدِكَ، جَعَلُوا آيَاتِهِمْ آيَاتٍ. 5 . يَبَانُ كَأَنَّهُ رَافِعُ فُؤُوسٍ عَلَى الأَشْجَارِ الْمُشْتَبِكَةِ. 6 . وَالآنَ مَنْقُوشَاتِهِ مَعًا بِالْفُؤُوسِ وَالْمَعَاوِلِ يَكْسِرُونَ. 7 . أَطْلَقُوا النَّارَ فِي مَقْدِسِكَ. دنَّسُوا لِلأَرْضِ مَسْكَنَ اسْمِكَ. 8 . قَالُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: «لِنُفْنِينَّهُمْ مَعًا!». أَحْرَقُوا كُلَّ مَعَاهِدِ اللهِ فِي الأَرْضِ. 9 . آيَاتِنَا لاَ نَرَى. لاَ نَبِيَّ بَعْدُ، وَلاَ بَيْنَنَا مَنْ يَعْرِفُ حَتَّى مَتَى. 10 . حَتَّى مَتَى يَا اَللهُ يُعَيِّرُ الْمُقَاوِمُ؟ وَيُهِينُ الْعَدُوُّ اسْمَكَ إِلَى الْغَايَةِ؟ 11 . لِمَاذَا تَرُدُّ يَدَكَ وَيَمِينَكَ؟ أَخْرِجْهَا مِنْ وَسَطِ حِضْنِكَ. أَفْنِ. 

( 12 .  أما الله فهو ملكنا قبل الدهور. صنعت خلاصاً فى وسط الأرض . " ترجمة القطمارس " )

 لقد بسط يديه على الصليب حتى يعانق العالم أجمع ،
 إذ الجلجثة هي مركز العالم .

 هذا ليس من عندي بل يقول النبي :
 " فاعل الخلاص في وسط الأرض " ( مز 74: 12 ) .

 بسط يديه البشريتين هذا الذي بيديه الروحيتين أوجد السماء .

 وسُمرتا بالمسامير ،
 حاملاً آثام البشر ،
 حتى إذ سمر في خشبة مات ،
 فيموت الإثم لنقوم في برّ .

 " لأنه بإنسانٍ واحدٍ دخل الموت، وهكذا بإنسان واحد تكون الحياة " 
( رو 5: 12، 17 ) ،
 بإنسان واحد – المخلص - مات بإرادته .

 لعلك تذكر ما قاله :
 " لي سلطان أن أضع نفسي ولي سلطان أن آخذها " ( يو 10: 18 )

( القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي - مقال 13: 28 )

13 . أَنْتَ شَقَقْتَ الْبَحْرَ بِقُوَّتِكَ. كَسَرْتَ رُؤُوسَ التَّنَانِينِ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ. 14 . أَنْتَ رَضَضْتَ رُؤُوسَ لِوِيَاثَانَ. جَعَلْتَهُ طَعَامًا لِلشَّعْبِ، لأَهْلِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 15 . أَنْتَ فَجَّرْتَ عَيْنًا وَسَيْلاً. أَنْتَ يَبَّسْتَ أَنْهَارًا دَائِمَةَ الْجَرَيَانِ. 16 . لَكَ النَّهَارُ، وَلَكَ أَيْضًا اللَّيْلُ. أَنْتَ هَيَّأْتَ النُّورَ وَالشَّمْسَ. 17 . أَنْتَ نَصَبْتَ كُلَّ تُخُومِ الأَرْضِ. الصَّيْفَ وَالشِّتَاءَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَهُمَا. 18 . اُذْكُرْ هذَا: أَنَّ الْعَدُوَّ قَدْ عَيَّرَ الرَّبَّ، وَشَعْبًا جَاهِلاً قَدْ أَهَانَ اسْمَكَ. 19 . لاَ تُسَلِّمْ لِلْوَحْشِ نَفْسَ يَمَامَتِكَ. قَطِيعَ بَائِسِيكَ لاَ تَنْسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 20 . انْظُرْ إِلَى الْعَهْدِ، لأَنَّ مُظْلِمَاتِ الأَرْضِ امْتَلأَتْ مِنْ مَسَاكِنِ الظُّلْمِ. 21 . لاَ يَرْجِعَنَّ الْمُنْسَحِقُ خَازِيًا. الْفَقِيرُ وَالْبَائِسُ لِيُسَبِّحَا اسْمَكَ. 22 . قُمْ يَا اَللهُ. أَقِمْ دَعْوَاكَ. اذْكُرْ تَعْيِيرَ الْجَاهِلِ إِيَّاكَ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ. 23 . لاَ تَنْسَ صَوْتَ أَضْدَادِكَ، ضَجِيجَ مُقَاوِمِيكَ الصَّاعِدَ دَائِمًا.

هليلويا .

تعليق :

فى مزمور باكر من يومنا الاول فى الشبع الروحى نرى المحبة المبذولة ايضاً و نرى صورة الابن على الصليب فى هذا المزمور و هو فاتح يديه لكل العالم فى وسط الارض .. 

و مع هذا المزمور نرى فى بداية المزمور الشعب المسبى الشعب المهدد من سلطان ابليس ثم يتغير الحال بعد عدد 12 ليصير الغلبة و الخلاص .. !!

تأملنا فى ذلك انه بالمحبة الله الاب قد تنتقل حيــــاتنا بالكامل من سلطان سبى أبليس و حروبه المستمرة فقد يقال ان دواد قال هذا المزمور و كان الشعب تحت سبى الاشوريين .. 

عَّبر الشيطان عن حمو غضبه (هياجه) ،
 ليدوسَ الذين يؤمنون بمجيء الرب ،
 فأصابهم بضيقاتٍ متنوعة وبلايا .

 ولهذا يصلي داود لكي يحفِّزَ الربُ من تأجيله بشكوى ذات صبغةٍ نبوية ،
 ليحثه على الإسراع ،
 ويسأله أَن يأتي بعونه ،
 ونجد تماثلاً لتلك الصلاة في نصٍ لاحق أيضًا ،
 إذ يقول المرنمِّ بنفس الأسلوب :
 " لماذا رفضتنا يا اللهُ إلى الأبد ؟! " (مز 74 :1) ،
 وفي هذا النص ناح بدموع ،
 وأعلن جهارًا أنَ اللهَ قد نسى شعبه ،
 وطرح عنه صولجان ميراثه ،
 وأعلن أن الأعداء قاموا ضد شعب الله " ( قابل مز 73 (74) :2-3 ) .

 وعن تلك يقول " قد زمجر كارهوك في وسط جلالك ( مقدسك ) " (مز 74 :4) .

 وربما يشير هذا النص القصيرُ إلى الآشوريين ،
 الذين انتصروا على الشعب اليهودي وإلا ما كان أردف قائلاً
 " أقاموا شاراتهم راياتٍ، ولم أعرفهم ! " ( قابل مز 74 :4-5 ) .

 وهناك دائما راياتٌ في الحرب ،
 وهي دائما ما تسبق الذاهبين إلى المعركة ،
 وتقف على رأس الحشد العسكري .

 وكل فريقٍ أو لواءٍ يتبع رايتهَ الخاصة ،
 وإذا ما تفرقوا في ساحةِ الوغى، فإنهم يتجمعون ثانيةً ،
 حيث تقف رايتهم .. !!

( القديس أمبروسيوس - Prayer of David 4:7:26 )


هذا هو الحال فى الظلام و لكن المحبة تنقلنا من سلطان الظلام الى سلطان النور لان المحبة ( الرب يسوع ) حياة ولا ظلام فيه البته و من يتبعها لا يسلك فى الظلمة ابداً .. 

فنجد بعد ذكر فداء الله فى عدد 12 يتحول مجرى الكلام الى مجد الله و ارتفاعه فى وسط شعبه و يده العزيزة و خلقته النيرة .. 

فقد يحول الله حياتك بمجرد ادركك لمحبة الله الاب على حياتك فتصير من مجرى الظلام الى مجرى النور الابدى الذى فى المسيح يسوع .. 

فبعد ان تبدأ الحياة المسيحية بنكار الذات .. يجب ان يسبقها محبة الله الاب التى تسكن قلوبنا لدفعنا الى ان ننكر هذه الذات بسهولة .. !!

صلاة :

يا محبة الله الاب يا من فديتنى بذلك لذاتك أشكرك لاجل هذا الفداء العجيب و اتقبل محبتك يا ربى لكى تصير نقلاً لحياتى من الظلمة الى النور و تدفعنى الى ان ابذل ذاتى يا ربى ايضاً و انكرها لأصير اهلاً لشركة الامك المقدسة و أصير مقدساً فيك لتنير حياتى ببرك و مجدك يا ربى و الهى و مخلصى لك المجد و بروحك أعنى امين ​*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الرابع - أنجيل باكر*

*
اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الرابع - أنجيل باكر







( مر 8 : 34 - 9 : 1 | مر 9 )

 34 . و دعا الجمع من تلاميذه و قال لهم من اراد ان ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه و يحمل صليبه و يتبعني . 35 . فان من اراد ان يخلص نفسه يهلكها و من يهلك نفسه من اجلي و من اجل الانجيل فهو يخلصها. 36 . لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه. 37 . او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه. 38 . لان من استحى بي و بكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الانسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد ابيه مع الملائكة القديسين .
مر  9
( 1 . و قال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله قد اتى بقوة )

يرى آخرون أن هذا الوعد الإلهي قائم على الدوام ،
 يتمتع به المؤمنون في كل جيل ،
 حين تدخل نفوسهم إلى بهاء مجد الله الداخلي ،
 ويُعلن الملكوت فيهم دون أن يذوقوا موت الخطية أو يغلبهم إبليس (الموت) . 

( يقول القديس يوحنا سابا - مقال 1 )

طوبى للنفس التي جمعت نفسها من الطياشة الخارجة عنها ،
 ودخلت داخلها ونظرت ربنا وهو متكئ على كرسيه الذي هو العقل ،
 وقبلت منه وصية جديدة أعني الحب الروحي الذي هو كمال الناموس . ​**

تعليق :

الحب الروحى هو محبة الله الاب .. !!

من الممتع ان ننظر ايضاً الى المكافاة المعدة لنا فقد ننظر التجلى الداخلى لننا بدافع محبة الله الاب الموجودة فى ناموس خلقتنا قد تركنا ذواتنا عند باب قلب الاب و اشتركنا فى الالام المخلص و تبعناه فى ملكوته السماوى فما بركات هذا الملكوت الا ان نعاين المجد ؟!

( يقول القديس أمبروسيوس - In Luc 9: 28-31 )

وهو يدعونا للتمتع بالتجلي الداخلي : 

من يرتفع فوق العالم ،
 فوق أزمنة الدهر ،
 ويثبت في الأعالي يتطلع إلى ثمار الأبدية التي للقيامة العتيدة .

 إذن فلنتخطى أعمال الحياة حتى نستطيع أن نرى الله وجهًا لوجه .​**

نعم يا صديقى فالله يرد لك المحبة التى تقدمها و التى هى فى الاصل منه ضعفاً فتعاين المجد و تصير فرحاً و ملىء بالرجاء .. 

فهو ينظر الى كونك منهكاً فى حمل الصليب فيعزيك بزيارات سماوية و تعزيات التجلىء الداخلى و ايضاً التجلىء على المستوى النظرى !!

و المجد لله دائماً 

تعليق :

فى انجيل باكر من اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى نجد الوعد بان نعاين الملكوت و هذا هو اعلن مجد المحبة فكما ذكرنا سابقاً ..

ان مجد المحبة ان تبذل ذاتها ..

و ايضاً مجد الصليب هو المحبة .. 

و لكن الاعلن عن هذا المجد قد ظهر بقوة فى اعلن الملكوت هذا الذى اعلنه الرب فى حادثة التجلىء و التى شاهدها بعض القيام ههنا .. !!!

و لكن تجلىء الرب ليس وقتى و لكن تجلى و يتجلى و سيتجلى فى حياة الكثير من الاشخاص و قد تكون انت واحد منهم فقد الان أقبل محبة الله الاب ليصير بداخلك الدافع لتنكر ذاتك و تحمل صليبك و تنال بركات هذا الحمل التى منها معاينة التجلى .. !!

صلاة :

يا محبة الله الاب أشكرك لان مازلت تتجلى فى حياة الكثيرين و انت تتجلى فى حياتى بشكل غير منظور حتى انك قد جذبتنى الان اليك لأسمعك و اتأملك يا رب الكون أسكب بالروح القدس هذه المحبة فى قلبى لنكر ذاتى و اصير شاريكاً فى الامك حتى أنال ميراث المجد و تتجلى فى حياتى و تكشف عن عينى فأرى عجائب لاهوتك المحى كما أعلنه لتلميذك القديسين فتعالى الان بروحك لتعلن فى داخلك محبتك فأسكب دموعى و أبدأ فى ان انكر ذاتى بالتوبة لك المجد مع ابنك يسوع المسيح هذا الذى نصلى فى اسمه و روح القدس يطلق كلمتك فى داخلنا امـين ​*[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الخامس - مزمور القداس*

*
اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء الخامس - مزمور القداس






المزمور الواحد و الستون 

1 . اسمع يا الله صراخي، واصغ إلى صلاتي .

( 2 .على الصخرة رفعتنى وأرشدتنى ، صرت رجائى وبرجاً حصيناً " ترجمة القطمارس "  ) 

في داخل الكنيسة نفسها تعاني الحنطة من العنف الصادر من الزوان وسط كل هذه الأمور عندما يضجر قلبي اصرخ من أقصي الأرض .

 لكن ذاك الذي يرفعني على الصخرة لا ينساني ،
 إنما يقودني إليه .

 فإنه وإن كنت أتعب حيث يترقبيني العدو لمقاومتي في أماكن كثيرة وأزمنة مختلفة ومناسبات عديدة ،
 فإن (الرب) هو برج القوة الذي أهرب إليه للحماية ...
 المسيح نفسه هو البرج !

( القديس أغسطينوس - Explanation of Psalms 61: 4 )

بهايتك وتقدمك أعدتني إلى وطني كما رجوت منك، وصرت لي برجًا حصينًا تمتع عني وثبات عدوي عليّ. هكذا كل من يسمع قول ربنا: "تعالوا خلفي"، ويتبعه سالكًا بسيرته يصير له ربنا برجًا حصيتًا يحميه من مقاومة الأعداء، وذلك كما كان عونًا وملجأ لرسله الذين تبعوه. 

( الأب أنثيموس الأورشليمي ) 

تعليق :

توقع المقاومة من العدو فانت قد وصلت الى الملكوت و قد تزوقت شىء منه فى التجلى فقد تشتد الحرب ليس فقط من أبليس بل ايضاً من الممكن ان يكون من داخل الكنيسة كما يقول القديس أغسيطنوس ...

وَلكِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. ( رو 8 : 37 ) ،
نعم هو الحصن الذى اذا انتصبنا عليه لا يقدر علينا اى عدو بل نصير دائماً فى التجلى الذى هو ميراث المحبة المبذولة و ميراث المجد الذى يدركه المستنيرين ..

 مُسْتَنِيرَةً عُيُونُ أَذْهَانِكُمْ، لِتَعْلَمُوا مَا هُوَ رَجَاءُ دَعْوَتِهِ، وَمَا هُوَ غِنَى مَجْدِ مِيرَاثِهِ فِي الْقِدِّيسِينَ، (أف 1 : 18) ،

فكل هذا متوقف على قبولك لمحبة الله الاب .. !!

3 . لأنك كنت ملجأ لي ، برج قوة من وجه العدو . 4 . لأسكنن في مسكنك إلى الدهور. أحتمي بستر جناحيك. سلاه . 

( 4 . لأنك أنت يا الله إستمعت صلاتى، أعطيت ميراثاً للذين يرهبون إسمك . " ترجمة القطمارس )

تأكيداً على ان الميراث هو ملكوت السماوات الذى أعلن فى حداث التجلى .. 

إن الميراث الذي أُعطي لبني إسرائيل هو أرض الموعد التي تفيض لبنًا وعسلاً. وهي أرض فلسطين التي فقدوها. دُعيت ميراثًا لأنها أُعطيت لآبائهم من الله بالموعد. وأما الميراث الحقيقي الثتابت امتلاكه الذي أعطاه الله للمؤمنين فهو ملكوته السماوي الموعود به لهم، كقول ربنا له المجد: "رثوا المُلك المُعد لكم والحياة الأبدية. 

الأب أنثيموس الأورشليمي 

 5 . إلى أيام الملك تضيف أياما. سنينه كدور فدور. 7 . يجلس قدام الله إلى الدهر. اجعل رحمة وحقا يحفظانه . 8 . هكذا أرنم لاسمك إلى الأبد، لوفاء نذوري يوما فيوما .‏

هليلويا

تعليق :

فى مزمور القداس من اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى نجد تحذير و تثبيت ! 
فيحذرنا من العدو الجائل الذى من الممكن ان يخطف منا لذة التجلى و الملكوت فى حياتنا و يعطينا الحل .. 

بان نثبت فى الحصن ( الرب يسوع = محبة الله الاب ) و ان ثبتنا فى هذا الحصن نشاهد اعدائنا يتساقطون و نكمل فى ميراثنا الابدى الذى نعاين منه القليل على الارض و الباقية تاتى فى السماويات .. !!​*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء السادس - انجيل القداس*

*
اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى ( محبة الله الاب ) الجزاء السادس - انجيل القداس






( لو 14 : 25 - 35 )

 25 . و كان جموع كثيرة سائرين معه فالتفت و قال لهم. 26 . ان كان احد ياتي الي و لا يبغض اباه و امه و امراته و اولاده و اخوته و اخواته حتى نفسه ايضا فلا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا. 27 . و من لا يحمل صليبه و ياتي ورائي فلا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا. 28 . و من منكم و هو يريد ان يبني برجا لا يجلس اولا و يحسب النفقة هل عنده ما يلزم لكماله. 29 . لئلا يضع الاساس و لا يقدر ان يكمل فيبتدئ جميع الناظرين يهزاون به. 30 . قائلين هذا الانسان ابتدا يبني و لم يقدر ان يكمل. 31 . و اي ملك ان ذهب لمقاتلة ملك اخر في حرب لا يجلس اولا و يتشاور هل يستطيع ان يلاقي بعشرة الاف الذي ياتي عليه بعشرين الفا. 32 . و الا فما دام ذلك بعيدا يرسل سفارة و يسال ما هو للصلح. 33 . فكذلك كل واحد منكم لا يترك جميع امواله لا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا.

 ( 34 . الملح جيد و لكن اذا فسد الملح فبماذا يصلح . )

يقول الاباء :

إذ يخرج المسيحي الحقيقي للحرب الروحيَّة يلاقي بعشرة آلاف من يأتيه بعشرين ألفًا ،

( In Evang hom 37 )

 فإنه يمثل "القطيع الصغير" (12: 32) الذي يُسر الآب أن يعطيه ملكوت السماوات. يبدو في المظهر أقل وأضعف أمام مقاومة عدو الخير لكنه بقدر ما يترك "جميع أمواله" ،

( In Esai 1 )

 أي لا يتكل على ذاته، ولا بره الذاتي، ولا إمكانياتهن يصير ملحًا جيدًا يملح حتى الآخرين فلا يفسدوا.

يحمل المسيحي "عشرة آلاف" ،
 لأن رقم 10 تشير للوصايا ورقم "1000" يشير إلى الفكر الروحي السماوي.

فإنه يحارب بالمسيح يسوع سالكًا في الوصيَّة بالفكر السماوي .

 أما عدو الخير فيأتيه كملك له "عشرون ألفًا" إذ يحاربه بحروب روحيَّة (1000) خلال ضربة الشمال (10) وضربة اليمين (10) ،
 تارة يثير فيه الشهوات كضربة شماليَّة، وأخرى يثير فيه البرً الذاتي كضربة يمينيَّة .

أما سّر الغلبة فهو ترك كل شيء .

( De Virgin. 18 )

 ليكون الله هو الكل في الكل ،
 والتسلَّح بالملح الجيد ،
 أي الوصايا الإلهيَّة .

( In Luc Ser 105 )

( كما يقول القديس كيرلس عمود الدين ايضاً لإنجيل بحسب متى (مت 5: 13) )

 التي هي لخلاصنا، فإن احتقرنا كلمة الله ووصاياه تتحول حياتنا إلى الفساد فلا نصلح لشيء. وقد سبق لنا الحديث عن الملح الجيد في شيء من التوسع .

تعليق :

عندما تصل حالة التدرب فقد تكون منارة او ملح فان اخذك صغر النفس و قلت انى اتلحف بالتواضع و لا أعلن ما اعلنه الله فانت كاسر للوصية فان لم فان فقد الملح ملوحته فما فائدته بعد ... 

كن كمنارة موضوعة على السراج دون ان تحكى و لكن من خلال عملك تظهر صورة المسيح الحى المتجلى فى حياتك و محبة الله الاب التى تبذل و لا تعرف معنى الاخذ و لكن كل ما لها العطاء فقط .. !!

 35 . لا يصلح لارض و لا لمزبلة فيطرحونه خارجا من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع .

و المجد لله دائماً 

تعليق :

فى انجيل قداسنا فى اليوم الاول من الشبع الروحى نجده يشير الى مهة محبتى هذه المحبة التى يجب ان تعلن كما اعلن الاب محبة ابنه الوحيد فى الصليب كذلك نحن ايضاً نعلن محبة الله الاب لنا فى تعاملتنا مع اخوتنا الذين فى العالم فنكون لهم منارة فى الطريق ليصلوا الى هذه المحبة ايضاً و يتشبع بها كل كيانهم و يصيروا مشابهين صورة الابن الوحيد و يصيروا أخوتنا ايضاً ... 

فلا تكن انانى فالمحبة تبذل ما لها لتعلن مجد الاب و هذا هو هدفها .. !!

صلاة :

يا محبة الله الاب اشكرك لانك انرت لى نور معرفتك الحقيقى نعم انت هو المحبة المبذولة و التى تنير الطريق لحياتى اجلعنى ربى اشبه فتاك القدوس يسوع فكما كان هو نور العالم اصير انا ايضاً منارة ليروك فى فيكون ذاتى مختفى و معلنة محبتك الباذلة لا لاجل شهوة الشهرة او المجد الباطل و لكن لاجل اعلن النور الذى لكلمتك المقدس اعنى يا مخلصى الصالح لاشبهك فى كل شىء و اصير صورة منك على الارض ليروك فى و اصير انا لا شىء و انت الكل فى الكل فتظهر انت و تزيد و انا اختفى و انقص لاجل اسمك القدوس و عمل روحك القدوس الممتد فى الكنيسة أعمل و لك المجد و من الان و الى الابد ايها الثالوث المقدس الهنا امين ..
​*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*قالوا عن محبة الله الاب !*

*

قالوا عن محبة الله الاب !






المحبّة الحقيقيّة تبدأ، أوّلاً ، 
بمحبّة الله . لماذا ؟! 
لأنّنا بعدما سقطنا ،
صرنا لا نعرف كيف نحبّ ، 
بتنا بمحبّتنا بعضنا لبعضنا الآخر ، تَمَلُّكـِيّين !!

الأب و الأمّ يحبّان أولادهما في العمق عن تملّك ،
وهذا يعني أنّهما يحبّان كلٌّ نفسَه في الآخرين ،
ما دام الإنسان يطلب أن يملك على الآخرين ،
فإنّه يحبّ نفسه فيهم وهذه في الحقيقة ليست محبّة على الإطلاق !!

لا شكّ في أنّ هناك مشاعر ،
و لا شكّ في أنّ هناك عواطف .

لكنّ المحبّة شيء والعواطف والمشاعر شيء آخر !!
المحبّة تتضمّن مشاعر وعواطف ،
لكنّ المشاعر و العواطف لا تصنع محبّة !!
 هذا بالضّبط ما فعله السّقوط بنا :

جعل محبّتنا لبعضنا بعضًا بمثابة تعلّقٍ عاطفيّ وانفعاليّ .. !!

( الأرشمندريت توما بيطار )​*


----------

